# Olympus Trip 35 - Red Flag



## 05thomcr (Jun 23, 2010)

I bought an old Olympus Trip 35 from a thrift store last month and I have take a roll of 24ex 35mm film and developed and the pictures came out great.

However, last night when I was using the camera on a new 35mm roll, a red flag popped up in the view finder. I have read about this and it means I took the picture in a light which was too dark for exposure(?). 
When the red flag popped up, I did not know what it meant and I took out the 35mm film roll, knowing it would destroy the pictures but I did not mind because there was only a few on that roll and I wanted my camera to work again. The shutter button had locked and so had the scroll wheel.

When I took the roll out, I also pressed the small bottom on the bottom of the camera. The shutter is still locked and the scroll wheel also. I have put a new 35mm roll in but it still does not work and the red flag is still there. Can anyone help??

Thanks very much


----------



## Early (Jun 23, 2010)

05thomcr said:


> I bought an old Olympus Trip 35 from a thrift store last month and I have take a roll of 24ex 35mm film and developed and the pictures came out great.
> 
> However, last night when I was using the camera on a new 35mm roll, a red flag popped up in the view finder. I have read about this and it means I took the picture in a light which was too dark for exposure(?).
> When the red flag popped up, I did not know what it meant and I took out the 35mm film roll, knowing it would destroy the pictures but I did not mind because there was only a few on that roll and I wanted my camera to work again. The shutter button had locked and so had the scroll wheel.
> ...


Apparently, you have it on auto, and because of the lack of ambient light, the camera isn't letting you take the photo.  You can put it on manual, which will give you an underexposed shot, or use flash.

I have one of those.  I never shot outside with it, but it makes a great party camera with a flash mounted on it.


----------



## compur (Jun 23, 2010)

05thomcr said:


> I bought an old Olympus Trip 35 from a thrift store last month and I have take a roll of 24ex 35mm film and developed and the pictures came out great.
> 
> However, last night when I was using the camera on a new 35mm roll, a red flag popped up in the view finder. I have read about this and it means I took the picture in a light which was too dark for exposure(?).
> When the red flag popped up, I did not know what it meant and I took out the 35mm film roll, knowing it would destroy the pictures but I did not mind because there was only a few on that roll and I wanted my camera to work again. The shutter button had locked and so had the scroll wheel.
> ...



Assuming your camera is working as designed and does not need service --

When there is not enough light to take a picture or when there is too much
light to take a picture the Olympus Trip 35 locks the shutter release and
pops up a red flag in the viewfinder.

This happens when the camera is set to "A" which is where it should 
always be set when not using flash.

The solution is to change to a brighter scene (or dimmer one if too bright) 
and try again.

You can also try taking it off the "A" position and taking the picture 
(hoping for the best).

An owners manual for your camera can be found here.


----------



## 05thomcr (Jun 27, 2010)

thanks very much for your help :thumbup:


----------

